# How to play Maple Story in Window Mode?



## Importz (Jun 29, 2005)

Can anyone plz help me play Maple Story in Window Mode? I have tried -w , -window and -win in the target shortcut, but nothing has really worked. I've heard of ppl talking about a change in .dll to make this game playable in Window Mode. If anyone has experience with this game plz help. Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi and welcome! 

I haven't have heard of this myself.

Actually the reason I'm posting is that I helped a few people with issues with MS. It turned out that they all got spyware/malware so I wanted to advise you to check for spyware.


----------



## Importz (Jun 29, 2005)

Thx for the welcome!

Btw, i found out how to play MS in window mode. All i had to do was find this d3d8.dll and put in into my MS folder. But its a little laggy playing in window mode. Perhaps there are better ways that others here would like to share.


----------

